# Mes contacts Facebook ne s'affichent pas dans Adium



## n0zkl3r (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé la dernière version d'Adium, la 1.4.1, je configure mon compte MSN et Facebook, mais une fois que je quitte Adium et que je le relance, ma liste de mes contacts Facebook ne s'affichent pas, or, il me dit bien "connecté" pour Facebook. Pour MSN, pas de soucis, la liste de contact est là.

Donc, je supprime le compte Facebook, je refais la configuration, là ça marche, les contacts Facebook sont là, mais dès que je quitte l'application et que je la relance plus tard, ils n'apparaissent plus...

Aidez-moi svp... Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------

Personne n'a ce soucis ?

Dès que je quitte Adium et que je le relance, mes contacts Facebook ne s'affichent plus... Pourtant il m'indique connecté à mon compte Facebook !


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, voire de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## n0zkl3r (27 Novembre 2010)

Désolé pour l'erreur de placement.

Personne n'a une solution à mon problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Désolé pour l'erreur de placement.
> 
> Personne n'a une solution à mon problème ?



Solution possible : Adium actif ...> Affichage ...> décocher tout sauf ...> Tri des contacts par le statut


----------



## n0zkl3r (27 Novembre 2010)

Quand je fais ce que tu me conseilles, je ferme et me reconnecte via Adium, mais là, je ne vois que mes contacts MSN en ligne et ceux de Facebook hors ligne...

Impossible d'avoir mes contacts Facebook en ligne... Pourtant dès que j'ajoute le compte Facebook, ils sont bien là, mais suffit de fermer/relancer l'application pour qu'ils n'apparaissent plus jamais.

Comment cela se fait-il ? S'agit-il d'un bug connu ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Quand je fais ce que tu me conseilles, je ferme et me reconnecte via Adium, mais là, je ne vois que mes contacts MSN en ligne et ceux de Facebook hors ligne...
> 
> Impossible d'avoir mes contacts Facebook en ligne... Pourtant dès que j'ajoute le compte Facebook, ils sont bien là, mais suffit de fermer/relancer l'application pour qu'ils n'apparaissent plus jamais.
> 
> Comment cela se fait-il ? S'agit-il d'un bug connu ?



Dans les Options du compte Facebook (Préférence de Adium) il faut dans (Serveur de connexion) avoir ...> chat.facebook.com et dans port ...> 5222


----------



## n0zkl3r (27 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai rien dans les options du compte Facebook, j'ai juste "vérifier les nouveaux messages de la boite de réception" comme case qui est cochée.

Je désespère :-( , c'est vraiment étrange, sachant que mon MBP est tout neuf et que la seule version d'Adium que j'ai installée est la 1.4.1.

Mais comme je le précise dans le premier post, quand je supprime totalement le compte Facebook puis que je le rajoute, là, j'ai l'onglet Facebook qui apparait et j'ai bien mes contacts en ligne qui apparaissent, mais il suffit de l'arrêt et redémarrage de l'application Adium pour qu'ils n'arrivent plus à apparaitre, pourtant, Adium me dit que je suis bien connecté à Facebook.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2010)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Je n'ai rien dans les options du compte Facebook, j'ai juste "vérifier les nouveaux messages de la boite de réception" comme case qui est cochée.
> 
> Je désespère :-( , c'est vraiment étrange, sachant que mon MBP est tout neuf et que la seule version d'Adium que j'ai installée est la 1.4.1.
> 
> Mais comme je le précise dans le premier post, quand je supprime totalement le compte Facebook puis que je le rajoute, là, j'ai l'onglet Facebook qui apparait et j'ai bien mes contacts en ligne qui apparaissent, mais il suffit de l'arrêt et redémarrage de l'application Adium pour qu'ils n'arrivent plus à apparaitre, pourtant, Adium me dit que je suis bien connecté à Facebook.



Il faut sélectionner le compte Facebook dans ...> Préférences ...> Comptes ...> Modifier ...> Options


----------



## davidias (28 Novembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> Il faut sélectionner le compte Facebook dans ...> Préférences ...> Comptes ...> Modifier ...> Options



Dans Proxy, http ??!! Car j'ai essayé et ça ne marche toujours pas.... j'ai aussi le même problème, suite à une réinstallation de MAC OSX, je ne vois pas mes contacts connectés de mes différents comptes facebook.... :sick:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------

_Pour ma part, problème résolu... j'ai effacé mes comptes et les ai recréé à partir de la fenêtre "comptes" dans les préférences....

_*Non RESOLU... je viens de rallumer ADIUM, mes contacts ont de nouveau disparu !*


----------



## n0zkl3r (28 Novembre 2010)

Oui pour les faire réapparaitre, il suffit de supprimer tout et de tout refaire, mais dès qu'on quitte et rallume Adium, ils redisparaissent  ...

Rien ne marche, je vais bien dans modifier du compte Facebook, mais je n'ai que vérifier les nouveaux messages comme case à cocher dans options et rien concernant les ports... Par contre pour MSN, je peux modifier le port dans options, mais MSN tout fonctionne bien.

Je ne suis pas le seul apparemment...

C'est étrange, il suffit de redémarrer Adium pour qu'ils ne réapparaissent plus, donc obliger de supprimer totalement le compte, le récréer, là, ils apparaissent, mais bon, cette démarche est lourde si on doit la faire à chaque fois qu'on relance Adium...


----------



## davidias (28 Novembre 2010)

J'ai installé une version précédente... même problème... je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe... bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas plus de monde qui se manifeste...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2010)

davidias a dit:


> J'ai installé une version précédente... même problème... je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe... bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas plus de monde qui se manifeste...



Normal :

1 - c'est le week-end

2 - chez moi cela à fonctionné selon mes conseils

3 - à quand un iChat ouvert à tous les protocoles comme Adium


----------



## davidias (28 Novembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> Normal :
> 
> 1 - c'est le week-end
> 
> ...



Chailleran... pourrais-tu nous redire ce que tu as configuré ?! car nous ne voyons pas serveur de connexion dans le compte facebook...

Voir l'image ci jointe


----------



## rickyfitts (28 Novembre 2010)

Même problème : mes contacts FB n'apparaissent plus :-( C'est d'autant plus étrange que les versions bêta d'adium n'avaient pas ce problème et que là il s'agit d'une version finale...


----------



## n0zkl3r (28 Novembre 2010)

Apparemment, c'est un bug et plusieurs personnes semblent touchées.

En espérant que cela soit vite résolu, mais comme montré dans les captures plus haut, je n'ai pas possibilité de mettre un port particulier dans options, juste "vérifier les nouveaux messages".


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

davidias a dit:


> Chailleran... pourrais-tu nous redire ce que tu as configuré ?! car nous ne voyons pas serveur de connexion dans le compte facebook...
> 
> 
> Pour plus de clarté :
> ...


----------



## titeuf86 (29 Novembre 2010)

Effectivement en passant par Jabber tout fonctionne à nouveau merci

Facebook explique même sur son site comment faire pour configurer son compte, allez ici : http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php et cliquez sur Adium et il y a l'explication.


----------



## n0zkl3r (29 Novembre 2010)

En effet, en passant par Jabber, tout fonctionne, même en se reconnectant plus tard.

Merci.

Mais pourquoi cela ne fonctionne-t-il pas en passant "vraiment" par Facebook dans Adium ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> En effet, en passant par Jabber, tout fonctionne, même en se reconnectant plus tard.
> 
> Merci.
> 
> Mais pourquoi cela ne fonctionne-t-il pas en passant "vraiment" par Facebook dans Adium ?



Bonjour 

Ce qui compte c'est que cela fonctionne.
Facebook a indiqué un modus, ce qui évite les erreurs, autant passer par ce modus

Je considère ce cas comme résolu


----------



## Larme (29 Novembre 2010)

@n0zkl3r :
Je suppose que cela doit venir d'un p'tit changement chez FesseBook qu'Adium n'a pas encore géré...


----------



## davidias (29 Novembre 2010)

Excusez-moi... mais c'est en partie résolu... Il y a quelques jours, tout fonctionnait parfaitement en créant un compte facebook dans adium. Il y certainement un changement à faire dans Adium... suite à un changement de facebook.

Sans vouloir faire le rabajoie, c'est pas très esthétique d'avoir 2341241234123421@chatfacebook.com qui apparaît à chaque fois grâce à Growl... mais je dis ça, je dis rien... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------
(au fait merci à Chailleran pour son explication détaillé)


----------



## v-ch (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai le même problème. Je suis particulièrement pas très malin en informatique, je vous prie donc de pardonner la teneur de ma question, mais je n'ai pas compris en quoi consiste votre "Jabber"

Ça veut dire qu'au lieu de créer mon compte facebook en mettant mon adresse email qui sert d'identifiant pour facebook, je dois mettre quoi comme identifiant ? 

Car je vois quand dans l'exemple vous avez mis @chat.facebook.com, mais la partie avant le "@" c'est quoi ? Mon identifiant habituel, ou bine la partie après le "facebook.com/" ?

EDIT : je me suis fait un ID Jabber. Je l'ai mis dans "ID Jabber", puis j'ai mis mon mot de passe, cliqué sur "OK", je suis allé dans les options et j'ai mis comme serveur de connexion "chat.facebook.com" mais ça ne marche toujours pas, ai-je oublié une étape ?


----------



## Larme (30 Novembre 2010)

Pour récupérer ce qu'il faut mettre avant le « @chat.facebook.com », va (sur FesseBook), dans Compte/Paramètres du compte, et récupère l'info dans nom d'utilisateur...
Le reste des manips est également expliqué dans le lien cité plus bas.

Source


----------



## v-ch (1 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup, ça marche !

Ils précisent qu'ils vont y remédier dans la prochaine version 1.4.2


----------



## aitora (1 Décembre 2010)

J'ai le même problème et je n'arrive pas à créer un compte jabber, lorsque je le fais en suivant la procédure (du moins il me semble) je reçois un avertissement :
...demande une authentification en texte clair au travers d'une connexion non cryptée. Voulez-vous autoriser ceci et continuer l'authentification ? Je clique sur oui et à nouveau ce message apparait et sous le compte jabber est inscrit : erreur 503
Quelqu'un a une idée ? 
Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

v-ch a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai le même problème. Je suis particulièrement pas très malin en informatique, je vous prie donc de pardonner la teneur de ma question, mais je n'ai pas compris en quoi consiste votre "Jabber"
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Jabber est un protocole qui permet (entre autres) de voir vos amis Facebook connectés

Avant ...> @chat.facebook.com il faut mettre son non de page Facebook ex : plombier12@chat.faceboo.com qui se trouve ...> http://www.facebook.com/plombier12 ...> quand vous êtes dans votre page personnelle, après acceptation (nom unique) s'entend.

Sur un précédent post j'ai mis le lien qui ouvre la page avec la procédure.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h12 ----------




aitora a dit:


> J'ai le même problème et je n'arrive pas à créer un compte jabber, lorsque je le fais en suivant la procédure (du moins il me semble) je reçois un avertissement :
> ...demande une authentification en texte clair au travers d'une connexion non cryptée. Voulez-vous autoriser ceci et continuer l'authentification ? Je clique sur oui et à nouveau ce message apparait et sous le compte jabber est inscrit : erreur 503
> Quelqu'un a une idée ?
> Merci !



Bonjour,

Un compte se crée uniquement avec un clic de souris sur le plus (+) dans les préférences de Adium, ou de iChat, et cela dans Comptes

Passez vous renseigner sur la page contenue dans le lien ...> sélectionner Adium

http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php


----------



## aitora (6 Décembre 2010)

Ah mais j'ai tout essayé et je n'y arrive pas, soit j'ai un message d'erreur soit il me demande mon mot de passe facebook enfin ça veut pas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2010)

aitora a dit:


> Ah mais j'ai tout essayé et je n'y arrive pas, soit j'ai un message d'erreur soit il me demande mon mot de passe facebook enfin ça veut pas



Solution possible :

Si vous avez tout fait comme mentionné lors des différents post, commencez par vous connecter sur Facebook par internet, n'en sortez pas, lancez Adium et répondez aux invites, cela devrait créer le lien voulu.


----------



## aitora (8 Décembre 2010)

Miracle ça marche !!! je ne comprends toujours pas d'ailleurs ce qui n'allait pas, là je me connecte sur fb je lance adium et tout roule 
Merci beaucoup vraiment !


----------



## leon1983 (27 Août 2011)

ça ne marche plus chez moi, que ce soit en créant un compte facebook ou jabber....


----------

